# Exercise pen idea-DIY



## lcoulte2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I just built this pen for my two ratties to get some exercise even when I can't watch them closely. Not sure how durable it will be, but we'll see. It should be easily patch-a-ble if their little teeth make their mark.

Materials:
PVC and Elbows
Hacksaw (or other device to cut pvc)
Measuring tape
Hardware netting (found in the garden section of Lowe's, by the chicken wire)
Zip ties


First cut your PVC to length and use the elbows to make 4 panel frames for the sides.
Then lay them down on your hardware cloth as shown here.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RXNwAXcHa3cgxkl899J5uA?feat=directlink

Then, attach the hardware netting to the edges of the frame with your zip ties. I did the corners first and then added them along the bottom to keep the netting from gaping. I found that they need to be placed at least every 12". When you do this, make sure there is enough space between the panels so that you can fold them in to make a corner. Like this.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oE4fm7NhERBkQJvr8vKnAg?feat=directlink

Finally, snip the extra off the ties and fold your pen into a box. I just used a little rope to close off the final corner so I can open it there.

So far (about 15 minutes) I don't need a top--they climb halfway up and turn around! But I'm sure that will change. I think I will either make another panel or use a tarp/blanket to cover the top.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6aNimcJNYjMVpWJ7nt0oJQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m1c9opx50-GY-JKbeISDqA?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4W2dF4wlaC3bs8uBPf9tPg?feat=directlink


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool! I love DIY stuff... the easy customization is a major pro.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

oh that is mad! id love to make one as a permanant cage, but no space... darn it hahaha. then again if i had the space i would just rat proof a whole room!


----------

